# OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de



## Robert56821 (23 März 2011)

Antiscamer, du scheinst mir ein wenig unbeholfen , wie oft soll ich es noch sagen, ich habe mit der Bande nichts am Hut, unsere Wege haben sich getrennt schon vor längerer Zeit. 

Bitte recherchiere genauer, bevor du hier grosskotzig dein " Fussibär " losläßt.

Ich habe schon einigen Leuten rechtlich geholfen die mit einer ABO Falle Probleme hatten. Ich werde solche Geschäfte sicherlich nicht mehr betreiben.

Ich kann dir jederzeit gerne von allen 3 Geschäftspartner die dort hinter diesem Geschäft stecken die Privatadressen geben. Ebenfalls bin ich auch bereit mit der Presse gemeinsam gegen die Bande von ( danis-homepage.de ) vorzugehen. Einfach nur bei mir melden, ich helfe gerne weiter.

Gruss
Robert


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Ach du süßer Kleiner, auch wieder aus der Höhle gekrochen? 

Wird ja auch Frühling...


----------



## Robert56821 (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Süß ?? JA   Klein - NEIN 1,89 m gross.

Frühling schön


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Klein  bezog sich eigentlich weniger auf die  Körpergrösse...
Aber mach ruhig weiter. War schon  ziemlich langweilig hier. 
Die Abofallenfritzen haben sich nur ganz selten hier reingetraut.

Was war das früher lustig, wenn die Dialerpromoter hier aufkreuzten.
Konnte man sich so richtig fetzen aber  wer antiscammer als unbeholfen bezeichnet, 
ist eigentlich nicht satisfactionsfähig...


----------



## Robert56821 (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*

Das beste ist echt mit den Konten sperren, dass ist die wirksamste Waffe.

Jeder Betroffene muss die Commerzbank anschreiben und den von der Betrugsmasche der Firma erzählen. 

Ich weiss nur, dass die Gauner sich vorher bei mehreren Banken angemeldet haben und so 10 Banken haben die sie jederzeit wechseln können.

Aber auch die sind erschöpft und ob dann Matthias M. und Vivian S. ( die eigentlichen Drahtzieher momentan) aus Wilhelmshorst dann schnell einen neuen Strohmann bekommen wird schwierig.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2011)

*AW: jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de*



Robert56821 schrieb:


> Matthias M.



Ach, der. Naja, so weit weg ist der ja nicht vom Fussibär. Beide hatten schon schöne gemeinsame Erlebnisse.
antiabzockenet.blogspot.com: Gaunerduo auf Bewhrung verurteilt


----------



## catch23 (23 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*

Ist das etwa der Herr mit seinem Winmuschidialer? Na, das kann doch net sein. Kann nicht jemand mal Papi anrufen?


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*



catch23 schrieb:


> Papi anrufen?


Mir wäre es lieber, er würde auf meine PN antworten, das würde ihm mehr als nur Pluspunkte hier einbringen.


----------



## Robert56821 (26 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*

antiscammer und catch, lass die dussligen Sprüche wie Fussibär und Papi.
Ihr redet hier mit einem erwachsenen Mann und nicht mit irgendeinem dahergelaufenen Hund !


Ich versuche zu helfen und mehr nicht.
Seit doch froh das es wenigstens einige Leute gibt die halt mit solchen Geschäften aufgehört haben.


----------



## dvill (26 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*

Die Zahlungserpresser hören insgesamt auf, weil die Gerichte helfen:

http://www.fps-law.de/fileadmin/use...emitteilungen/11.01.2011_PM_FPS-Abofallen.pdf


> Das Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt mildert mit einem aktuellen Beschluss das Vollzugsdefizit bei sogenannten Abofallen im Internet. Nach Ansicht des 1. Strafsenats handelt es sich bei entsprechenden geschäftlichen Konstruktionen um den Straftatbestand des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs.


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*



Robert56821 schrieb:


> Seit doch froh das es wenigstens einige Leute gibt die halt mit solchen Geschäften aufgehört haben.


natürlich, aber wie wär´s den  dann mit Rückzahlung?
 Das würde sich  schon eher nach Wiedergutmachung anhören.

So klingt das nur nach: mir ist das zu heiss geworden ....


----------



## Antiscammer (26 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*

Mal sehen, wann das in Brandenburg ankommt. Bisher hat ja die dortige Justiz mit den Webseiten offenbar noch keine "Probleme" haben wollen.


----------



## catch23 (27 März 2011)

*AW: OffTopic aus jennys-homepage.de / danis-homepage.de*



Robert56821 schrieb:


> antiscammer und catch, lass die dussligen Sprüche wie Fussibär und Papi.


Das kann man machen, falls es beliebt. Solche Sprüche entstehen durch das, was im Internet steht - und das steht da, weil es passiert ist oder weil es ist, wie es ist. Das, was ist, hast Du selbst zu verantworten. Ob man davon redet oder nicht, ändert daran nichts. Ob man dem Saulus den Paulus abnehmen kann, muß jeder selbst entscheiden. In diesem Falle ist die Entscheidung wohl leicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2013)

catch23 schrieb:


> Das, was ist, hast Du selbst zu verantworten. Ob man davon redet oder nicht, ändert daran nichts. Ob man dem Saulus den Paulus abnehmen kann, muß jeder selbst entscheiden. In diesem Falle ist die Entscheidung wohl leicht.


Weiß eigentlich jemand, was aus dem Paulus geworden ist? Täuscht der Eindruck oder veränderte sich das Google-generierte Image zum Besseren? Wenn man seit zwei Jahren nichts mehr Negatives vernommen hat, sollte man dies zum Anlass nehmen für eine Gratulation zur Resozialisierung? Oder ist das verfrüht, 10 Jahre nach Winmuschi? Wie müsste sich jemand verhalten, um bei engstirnigen Hardlinern und notorischen (Internetfehlverhaltens-)Krämern wie mir als geläutert zu gelten? (Wenn gleichzeitig jahrelang unangenehm aufgefallene Zeitgenossen mit Preisen und Lobesreden bedacht werden von namhaften Gremien???).
Sechsstellige Spenden an eine Initiative, die angehende User dabei unterstützt, windige Geschäftemacher zu erkennen? Ist da etwas bekannt? Oder wurde nur das umstritten verdiente Geld sauber investiert? Ist der User Robert56821 noch anwesend?


> Robert56821 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 14 April 2011


Oh.


Robert56821 schrieb:


> Seit doch froh das es wenigstens einige Leute gibt die halt mit solchen Geschäften aufgehört haben.


Nu ja, das ist ja löblich. Aber mir reicht's nicht. Ich stehe auf tätige Reue (und meine damit nicht unbedingt dasselbe wie Juristen).


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist der User Robert56821 noch anwesend?


Ich glaubs kaum:


> Robert56821 wurde zuletzt gesehen: 14 April 2011


Wie er mir damals schrieb, machte er vor zwei Jahren in Apps und dass man dabei so gar nicht auffällt, ist mir zumindest klar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ist mir zumindest klar.


Mir auch. Oder auch zumindest mir auch. Neulich hatte ich bei den Kindern auch eine App entdeckt, die von einem Herren stammte, der mir länger nicht untergekommen war: Kennste den noch?
Wenn ich hier etwas "Werbung" machen darf. Wie immer ohne Hintergedanken 
Beigefügt noch ein damaliger Dialer des Herrn L. (gamer.ag/Questnet) und ein Relikt aus 2003, das den Herrn K., geb. F. betrifft - bei dem übrigens schon eine "Jenny" eine Rolle spielte.
Hmm. Werden diese Leute nun seriös oder ist's ein Bäumler-wechsel-Dich-Spiel?
_stay tuned!_

Auch andere Leute finden es schade, dass ihr Frühwerk noch im Internet verewigt ist. Der Herr C*R* soll so ein Beispiel sein... Erst das große Geld machen und dann nichts mehr darüber lesen wollen... Was macht eigentlich der MD1 heute? Ist er etwa als "M* handy" bei facebook unterwegs?


----------

